# Sticky  The Rainbow Bridge



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

*The Rainbow Bridge*

_Inspired by a Norse legend_

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over… together.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a really beautiful poem Bea...It made me think of my Bella and our cat Kitty that just passed.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a good sad poem


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

very touching......


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

that is a very heart touching poem


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I found this one:

Just this side of Heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge, when an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 

There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. Their bright eyes are intent, their eager body quivers. Suddenly they begin to run from the group, flying over the green grass, their legs carrying them faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. 

The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart
then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....​


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very beautiful and touching...a nice reminder that they are doing fine and we'll be reunited one day!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## krystina (Mar 12, 2010)

wow, beautiful and touching poem.
this one line truly brought a tear to my eye;

'Together again, both person and pet.'


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ok I'm sitting at work trying not to cry...this is so touching and beautiful!!! Makes me think of our Charcoal.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I love it! It makes me feel good that i will see my Sunny again.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow. Thank you for sharing. I needed this today.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

So sorry to here about your tiel ... She was beautiful <3


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you. I'm quite partial to her, but it's nice to see others thought she was a beautiful bird as well.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

She's looks very sweet  I'm sure she's happy now  sorry if it's personal bur do you know how she died ? My deepest condolences


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Calypso is a nice name by the way


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

These poems make me want to cry..very touching, it really hits that spot.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, she declined too fast for them to run tests. She started sleeping at the bottom of the cage where another female has been nesting. I thought she was curious over the eggs since she would cuddle up next to my female. The very next day, she ate and slept only, her poop was a light green like that of new born cockatiels so I seperated her after coming home from work friday night. By Saturday, I knew she was actually sick because she lost a lot of weight so we took her in to emergency. Originally, I thought she might be getting ready to nest. The dr confirmed her hips were spread, but no egg. She seemed a bit better when they admitted her and began treating. But yesterday, the tech came in to find her having difficuly breathing, so the dr came in and thet put her on oxygen and tried medicine, but she passed. My only regret is not taking her in on friday night...i may have been too late then too, but i'll never know. They told me I did all I could, but she was my best friend so I wish i'd done more.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful poem. Who knows what happens to the little ones who never had anyone who loved them... I always feel sad when I think of them. 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

im posting this in thought of all the animals who arent so lucky to have loving owners to care for them. the ones who give up....

AT THE RAINBOW BRIDGE

"There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth. It is called the Rainbow Bridge, because of its many colors. Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge, there is a land of meadows, hills and valleys with lush green grass. When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place. There is always food and water and warm Spring weather. Those old and frail animals are young again. Those who have been maimed are made whole again. They play all day with each other.

But some of them here by the Bridge are different. They were beaten, starved, tortured, and unloved. They watch wistfully as their friends leave one by one, to cross the Bridge with their special person. But for them there is no special one. Their time on Earth did not give them one.

But one day, as they run and play, they notice someone standing by the road to the Bridge. They see a person wistfully watching the reunions of friends, for during life, this person had no pet. This person, too, was unloved.

Standing there alone, one of the unloved pets approaches, curious as to why this person is also alone. And as the unloved pet and the unloved person get nearer to each other, a miracle occurs, for these are the ones who were meant to be together; the special person and the beloved pet who never had the chance to meet while on Earth. Finally, now, at the edge of the Rainbow Bridge, they meet, their pain and sorrow disappear, and two friends come together."

"They cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated."

there is hope for them


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

This is such a beautiful concept, it made me cry... I want to believe that this is what really happens. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick199 (Apr 10, 2014)

abaldwin40 said:


> im posting this in thought of all the animals who arent so lucky to have loving owners to care for them. the ones who give up....
> 
> AT THE RAINBOW BRIDGE
> 
> ...


Thanks, exactly was searching for this ^_^


----------



## Donna63 (Dec 9, 2013)

It's been awhile since I've visited this site and since I joined my sweet Cosmo has passed away. He developed a crop infection and was treated with antibiotics, we fought for 6 weeks to save him but he died on 31/7/ 2014.
I found a breeder and got my Merlin on 13/8/2014 aged 7 weeks and he's a Cinnamon Lutino. I got my 2nd cockatiel last Sunday aged 7 months and he's pure white.


----------

